# My Ducks



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here they are:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...look at the fuzzy little flatfaces!! They are cute lil' buggers and mallards turn out so pretty too!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Your Collie looks so gentle with them!! They are adorable!


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

OMG!!! So cute. They had 4 of those left at TSC tonight and I tried to get Rich to buy them 4 me. The big meany said no. I'll just have to work on him some. :wink:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! They are so cute. They are getting bigger too. I named them just for now. There is Lyric, the loud one, Louie, the sweet one, London, and Legz. Yesterday we took them outside for the first time. We put a bowl of water out there for them. It took awhile, but they eventually jumped in and they just loved it! Only two of them could fit in the bowl, so they were all trying to get in there at once. It was so cute! My collie, Bonnie, loves them. They were all climbing on her.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here they are now:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!!! They grow so quickly! You have such awesome places for them to "hang" out, with all the great landscaping.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just so cute!! I love ducks


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks
I have to take pics of them now. They grow over night!! They don't look like babies anymore. Now they kind of look like ducks. I can't tell them apart now. I just hope I didn't get stuck with all females. I want to have at least one male. They are so pretty! But now they all look alike so I'm not sure if I have a male. I'll take pics later.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

awwww


----------

